
Countdown Timers: Do They Increase Sales? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1477/do-countdown-timers-increase-sales.html
======
duxup
I see "three left in stock" often on Amazon. I don't know if it is true or
false but I've checked back many times days later to find the same number
after I bought one.... seemingly perpetually.

A cart timer I would immediately think is disingenuous if it was for a
traditional retail good.

